# mice eat locusts ????



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i was just pouring the mice food out when out comes a hopper and all 3 charge at it and start eating it is it ok is good for them i thought now theres something you dont see everyday :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! I give my pregnant and lactating moms live bugs.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow so iits good for them ??? what benefits do they get out of them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Extra protien... I always up the protien intake of any of my rodents during pregnancy and rearing of young to make it easier for them to produce enough milk. And my boys get the odd treat of a bug from time to time, too


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww thats so sweet thanks for that wernt to sure i was a bit shocked at how much they wanted it savages :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think something that is a bit more active (like a locust) is good enrichment for them, as well. 

I used to give my African pygmy mice live locusts... Can you imagine a tiny rodent catching something as big as they are?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww i tryed to give my parrot one and she started screaming lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

all the left over crickets, meal worms, waxworms and locust get given to my rodents (nothin get wasted in this house), apart from my pygmy mice as the crickets are bigger than them lol so i dont know who would eat who lol

i buy extra bugs for my dormice tho they have a tub every night plus everythin else they eat so much for the size of them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The pygmies would love any live bugs, Jen  Like I said, I used to give mine locusts


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> The pygmies would love any live bugs, Jen  Like I said, I used to give mine locusts


oh yer sorry hun read it wrong thought u meant dormice lol

i shall give them some 2night n see what happeneds, hope they dont get eaten lol

jen x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine went absolutely mental for them!! Running around chasing after the locust.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

they can eat mealies too hhow about rooaches ???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure... Think about all the bugs they'd encounter in the wild... They would all be a food source. Don't give them bugs too often (unless they are pregnant or lactating), cuz they are very high in fat, though


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

All my mice species enjoy the occasional bug. Except my zebra mice which won't touch any livefood or even dried mealworms! Has anyone else found this or are mine just weird?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

its feedin time so going to put some crickets in with the pygmys, fingers crossed they wont get eaten lol

will tell u what happened soon lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I used to give my hamsters mealworms as a treat and they absolutely loved them! Hadnt thought about the mice...I shall rustle them something up tonight i think


----------

